# You get a glowstache, you get a glowstache, EVERYONE gets a glowstache!!



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

That's right!

According to the email I just received from Lyft, EVERYONE gets a glowstache after completing 100 trips!

I honestly doubt I would use it, since Lyft is illegal in my market, but I still want one haha

I might put it up at night if there is an easy way to turn it on and off, it would be cool to turn it on when picking up a pax.

What's your thoughts? Are you feeling the 'stache?


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

No glowstach, uber logo, lyft logo. Why if you get pulled over or crash do you want to be associated with such things... Use it as a night light.


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

MR5STAR said:


> No glowstach, uber logo, lyft logo. Why if you get pulled over or crash do you want to be associated with such things... Use it as a night light.


I know, I know...

It's so cool.. in theory.. though!


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

UberXinSoFlo said:


> I know, I know...
> 
> It's so cool.. in theory.. though!


True!


----------



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

Lyft is illegal in Florida?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UberXinSoFlo said:


> That's right!
> 
> According to the email I just received from Lyft, EVERYONE gets a glowstache after completing 100 trips!
> 
> ...


POST # 1 /UberXinSoFlo: GOTTA
LOVE THAT
"GLOWSTACHE". Wait... what? Lyft is
outlawed in PBC? Yet, #[F]Uber is O.K.?


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

sell it for $200-$250 on Ebay.


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

No chance I'll put up any logo unless its an area (like BNA airport) where its is required.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

I just got mine last week after about 300 trips but I had to write support and tell them I also never received my welcome package due after 30 trips. Got both! It is cool but not sure I will use it either...I don't drive at night and max impact is then!


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

Another thing to plug in?


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Yarddude11 said:


> Another thing to plug in?


It is rechargeable but not sure how long batter would last..have not used it actually. Guess plug in at home after would be plenty to keep charged for normal shift.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

In CA it is a $1000 fine if you get caught without trade dress. Here is the official Uber notice:

*Uber Trade Dress Required by State of California*
Due to recent laws from the state of California, all ridesharing partners are required to have trade-dress on their vehicles. This means ridesharing partners using Uber need to have an Uber U inside of the windshield of their vehicle while 'Online' and during trips.

Further, the State of California has said that they will issue $1,000 tickets to any ridesharing driver that does not display proper trade dress. Starting in late 2014 we will be shipping an Uber U along with every new partner's activation package. Until then the Uber U can printed from the link below.

After July 10th, 2014, any fine received for lack of properly displaying the Uber U will be the responsibility of the partner.
____________________________________
I use the clear plastic window pocket that came with my Lyft welcome kit to hold both Lyft and Uber trade dress. I switch them out as necessary


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> In CA it is a $1000 fine if you get caught without trade dress. Here is the official Uber notice:
> 
> *Uber Trade Dress Required by State of California*
> Due to recent laws from the state of California, all ridesharing partners are required to have trade-dress on their vehicles. This means ridesharing partners using Uber need to have an Uber U inside of the windshield of their vehicle while 'Online' and during trips.
> ...


You are right about legal aspect but they are referring to the need to display trade dress (not a glowstach BTW) WHEN YOU ARE AT THE AIRPORT...which is what Kingo9 is saying. It is nice for your non airport customers to see the trade dress and mine is posted all the time in the pouch but a fine will only happen at an Airport!


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Bill Feit said:


> You are right about legal aspect but they are referring to the need to display trade dress (not a glowstach BTW) WHEN YOU ARE AT THE AIRPORT...which is what Kingo9 is saying. It is nice for your non airport customers to see the trade dress and mine is posted all the time in the pouch but a fine will only happen at an Airport!


I personally believes all TNC cars in CA need trade dress while on a run.
I am often wrong, and may be here.

One thing I can say, once I displayed the reflective Uber logo PAX have a much easier time spotting me. The Lyft logo is just cardboard and not reflective, but it also helps.
I even have PAX flag me down as I approach the pickup spot. I like that.

I am sure all drivers here have seen the "cell phone wave" to get your attention. 

BTW... The glowstach is a legally registered trade dress. It just has to be in the right place, and the cops know what it is.


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> BTW... The glowstach is a legally registered trade dress. It just has to be in the right place, and the cops know what it is.


What is the right place? Even though I would probally never use it.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Here... same for all TNCs.


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

On the glowstash


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Yarddude11 said:


> On the glowstash


All the trade dress has to go on the right side lower windshield.... glowing or not.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Again, the Glowstache is NOT the Lyft trade dress...below (left side) is the Lyft trade dress. It goes same place Uber does in above Post. The Glowstache comes with a dash mounting that will usually go in the center of the dash.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Does anyone still have the Lyft Welcome kit?
I thought I read in the kit or somewhere that the stach was registered traded dress.

These people think so

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Lyft/comments/2exr5r

http://www.ridesharingservices.com/2015/03/lyft-changes-trade-dress-to-small.html


----------



## DHJ (Oct 10, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> Here... same for all TNCs.


Not in every state. In Virginia, it explicitly can't go on the windshield. Virginia State Troopers are very aggressive about anything on the windshield outside of our State Inspection sticker. Uber posted the same graphic and then very quickly amended it last year. We have to have it displayed on the rear passenger window. http://www.uberecpartners.com/hampton-roads/#usign It is also REQUIRED in Virginia. I find it hilarious that Virginia drivers keep saying they aren't going to display it. I guess a couple of tickets from cops and Troopers is going to change their opinion fairly soon on July 1st, when all the TNC laws will be enforced. Lyft has *finally* told Virginia drivers, buried in the FAQ, not to put it on the windshield. https://www.lyft.com/drive/help/article/1763228


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> Does anyone still have the Lyft Welcome kit?
> I thought I read in the kit or somewhere that the stach was registered traded dress.
> 
> These people think so
> ...


Use Glowstache only and you risk a ticket at Airport Drop Off...oh, I forgot, with Lyft we are not supposed to drop at SAN! Ha!


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> Here... same for all TNCs.


That's where the Chicago City Vehicle Sticker is supposed to be placed. The A pillar on my car is wide enough to obstruct my view. And it's peculiar you can now be ticketed (supposedly) in Chicago for being lazy, stoopid and ghetto for lining up years worth of those City Stickers without removing the expired ones as below. Now let's all throw some more shit on our windshields and hit some pedestrians. The ignorance is MF astounding


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Oh My said:


> That's where the Chicago City Vehicle Sticker is supposed to be placed. The A pillar on my car is wide enough to obstruct my view. And it's peculiar you can now be ticketed (supposedly) in Chicago for being lazy, stoopid and ghetto for lining up years worth of those City Stickers without removing the expired ones as below. Now let's all throw some more shit on our windshields and hit some pedestrians. The ignorance is MF astounding
> View attachment 9491


Ba-bump, ba-bump... Was that a pedestrian? Ba-bump, ba-bump, yea it was. 
Ba-bump, ba-bump.... now where are the PAX, I can't see through all these stickers and trade dress cards......


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

UberXinSoFlo said:


> That's right!
> 
> According to the email I just received from Lyft, EVERYONE gets a glowstache after completing 100 trips!
> 
> ...


I saw one in Seattle in a club area at night...gotta admit I was jealous!


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> Ba-bump, ba-bump... Was that a pedestrian? Ba-bump, ba-bump, yea it was.
> Ba-bump, ba-bump.... now where are the PAX, I can't see through all these stickers and trade dress cards......


There was a black bum in fancy Wicker Park passed out on the fire hydrant with his legs in the road tonight. Now why should I risk the loss of my drivers license and insurance because I couldn't see it with all that shit on my windshield?

Is Travis gonna pick up the "Ghetto Lottery" tab? I didn't think so either.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Yarddude11 said:


> What is the right place? Even though I would probally never use it.


Place it flat dead center on your back window so cab drivers can flatten your tires overnight. Or maybe you park in your garage and don't practice Ubering in an Urban environment.

And by the way, the color pink and pink glowstaches are gay, and even though I'm gay I ain't putting that thing on my vehicle. Pink clashes with black. The Lyft ****'s in SFO should have consulted with a fashion designer. They should be gray. Like "daddy" gray. I'd have the Lakeview East/Boystown market cornered. I'd even grow a grey handlebar moustache of my own.

BTW, it's "probably" (or "prolly" if you're Southern). Where are you from?


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> Does anyone still have the Lyft Welcome kit?
> I thought I read in the kit or somewhere that the stach was registered traded dress.
> 
> These people think so
> ...


I threw that Welcome Kit box in the trash 2 days after delivery. There was no place to put that crap in my shoebox apartment as I'm poor now. I knew it was trash because that box was actually lying in the vestibule for 2 days. If there was anything of substance in it, the 60640 postman would have kept it for himself.


----------



## MaseratiofMarinBobbyKwok (Jul 7, 2015)

I got my stache ...the adhesive tape they included doesn't stick to my 15 accord...anyways, i don't even use it...blocks visibility and at the same time think it violates california driving code.


----------



## lamster (Jul 8, 2015)

You can buy one on eBay for around $70


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

lamster said:


> You can buy one on eBay for around $70


I'll start the bid at .39 cents, free shipping of course.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

It also makes a great sex toy... Both for her... And him....


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> It also makes a great sex toy... Both for her... And him....


You can also use it as a glow stick to fry eggs in the kitchen on your gas stove after your electricity is cut-off because you can't pay the bill as a Lyft driver. I'm sure they'll come in handy at campgrounds too. Keegan, my "mentor", pointed at that pinky thing he earned like it was a Grammy or somethin'.


----------



## RedBaron (Jul 11, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> In CA it is a $1000 fine if you get caught without trade dress. Here is the official Uber notice:
> 
> *Uber Trade Dress Required by State of California*
> Due to recent laws from the state of California, all ridesharing partners are required to have trade-dress on their vehicles. This means ridesharing partners using Uber need to have an Uber U inside of the windshield of their vehicle while 'Online' and during trips.
> ...


How do I get uber trade dress? I nevèr got mine and it's not on their standard q and a


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

RedBaron said:


> How do I get uber trade dress? I nevèr got mine and it's not on their standard q and a


I was sent one automatically about 2 weeks after being activated.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

RedBaron said:


> How do I get uber trade dress? I nevèr got mine and it's not on their standard q and a


Here is link you can use to print your own. Just copy and paste in your browser.

http://uber-static.s3.amazonaws.com/la_dops/Temporary Trade Dress - Uber vF.pdf

Or, go here to order one:

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/148MBxe_3YQtQV165rSluWKm8R2zYJjF1KYSsMj0ZsN0/viewform


----------



## Sebikun20 (Jul 25, 2015)

I emailed Lyft support today, I didn't know you just needed 100 rides... ive had that a while :/ Ive seen a lot of people with it in San Diego CA area. Specifically North Park, Hillcrest and Downtown.

Also, i use a white dog light for Uber at night. Its bright enough to see from a distance and it doesnt bother at all when driving. Con to this is drunks flag you down without a request. .


----------



## sUBERu2u (Jun 18, 2015)

No way I'm putting that on my car. lol


----------



## Sebikun20 (Jul 25, 2015)

I'm getting my glowstache in the mail next week! I'm so excited I've been really wanting one but wasn't too keen on buying it on eBay. I have the three foot cuddlestache in my trunk too


----------

